# Congrats to our Outdoor Enclosure Contest Sponsored by Osborne Industries!



## Josh (May 22, 2014)

First of all, THANK YOU to everyone who participated in this contest. It was a lot of fun seeing your enclosures and reading your hilarious captions! Great work to all participants!

Osborne Industries has chosen a winner for our Outdoor Enclosure Contest!

Congratulations to @Len for his winning photo and caption! Len will be getting a* Heat Pad and Control Combo Box by Osborne Industries*! 



"I don't see any new heat mat in there, You promised, and my feet are cold dag nab it."

Thank you to Osborne Industries for sponsoring our contest and CONGRATULATIONS again to Len for a great photo and caption!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 22, 2014)

Hey, Len:

Good job and congrats!!


----------



## Jacqui (May 22, 2014)

Congrats Len!!


----------



## Zamric (May 22, 2014)

Gratz Len! With snow like that on the ground, you'll need it!


----------



## dmmj (May 22, 2014)

Congrats, the god of luck must be smiling down on you.


----------



## wellington (May 22, 2014)

Woohoo, Congrats Len. Poor thing can now have some warm feets


----------



## motero (May 22, 2014)

If we were voting, this photo would have had my vote. Cool Tort.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 22, 2014)

Great job!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## bouaboua (May 22, 2014)

Congrats! ! !


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 22, 2014)

Awesome! You know you HAVE to share a photo of the tort house once the heater is in use, right?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 22, 2014)

Great job Len. Well done and congratulations!!! Who knew, right?


----------



## JoDee8147 (May 22, 2014)

Perfect winner!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 23, 2014)

This is neat, I love using the Osborne heat mats, this is a gift that will be used and appreciated for many years. Using a heat mat with cold blooded animals is different than using one with animals that produce body heat, and the way these are made to work it is easy to regulate good safe temps. I along with Walker would like to Thank Everyone that made this possible, Osborne Industries, Josh, and all TFO members.


----------



## sissyofone (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations Len, That's Awesome.


----------



## DeanS (May 23, 2014)

Congrats Len...


----------



## N2TORTS (May 23, 2014)

"Buuuuuuurrrrtastic"......Congrads to you and you're soon to be warm happy camper! 
Thank you for sharing your picture~

JD-


----------



## Jim in Merced CA (May 25, 2014)

Congrats Len!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 26, 2014)

Congrats Len, Bob sleeps on his every night, I swear by them. He wore one out and I had to buy a new one. It actually gets warm and he just loves it, so will Walker....


----------



## terryo (May 27, 2014)

Wow...I just saw this. I have to get on here more often. Congrats Len. What a fantastic picture. I love it.


----------



## shanu303 (May 30, 2014)

Congrats Len


----------



## AZtortMom (May 31, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## pam (May 31, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## dichj13 (Jun 3, 2014)

Congratulations!! Awesome photo/caption !


----------



## kathyth (Jun 3, 2014)

Congrat's Len! Your picture and tortoise definitely deserve it!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 3, 2014)

The Prize showed up today, and it's a nice one.

It's a 18x24, 100 watt with a controller. Thanks Again, to Everyone that made this possible.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 3, 2014)

Don't forget a photo of it in use


----------



## Shakudo (Jun 4, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## turtledan77 (Jun 4, 2014)

Congratulations Len, way to go!


----------



## Lira (Jun 28, 2014)

Congrats @Turtulas-Len, great pic!


----------



## Steven Schultheis (Aug 2, 2014)

Funny Picture Lee!


----------



## JennBell0725 (Aug 5, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------

